# Moving to Spain how much can be done before



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,
Will be going down to Spain very shortly, looking for a property to retire to, have a meeting with a recommended solicitor that a colleague has used for many years.
I will need a bank account, NIE number, residence etc etc.
My question, how much can be done with perhaps giving proxy to your solicitor, without you having to be there.
OR, it's it lots of squeezy jet up and down
Regards all
Tlane:


----------



## Kentishlass1 (Jun 6, 2013)

We were told that you give the solicitor right to act on your behalf.. So choose well


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Think the best advice may be not to buy a property straight off. Many people find it's better to rent for a while. This gives them the opportunity to be absolutely sure they like the area and that they really like the type of property before they commit to buying.

Many have found that they really don't like the big villa with a pool once they have it, others dislike the urb that looked so nice, or find an urb would actually suit their needs much better. The initial area you have chosen might turn out to be too quiet, too noisy, too remote...... You may even find you don't like living in Spain!

It's also worth considering that house prices are predicted to fall a bit more yet, so not only could you get a better deal if you wait a while, you could avoid having to try to sell a property at a loss, if you're not happy with it.

Most things like bank, residence and NI can't be done for you by anyone else - and there's no need to pay someone else, anyway. It's all fairly easy to do yourself. 

You shouldn't need lots of flights to do these things. Bank account can be doen in half an hour. Think you need to be there for NI/ residence but you have 90 days to do it, after you move over - and no panic to get it done if you're renting for a while instead of buying.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonemar said:


> Hi,
> Will be going down to Spain very shortly, looking for a property to retire to, have a meeting with a recommended solicitor that a colleague has used for many years.
> I will need a bank account, NIE number, residence etc etc.
> My question, how much can be done with perhaps giving proxy to your solicitor, without you having to be there.
> ...


you don't need to register as resident until you actually live here - you also need to be there to sign the register for that, so a lawyer can't do it for you, but can help

same with NIE (which you _will _need in order to buy a property) - you have to apply in person, though anyone can actually collect the NIE cert for you when it's ready

one point - NIE certs now only last 3 months - the number lasts forever, but the actual cert would have be be less than 3 months old when you come to complete the purchase

you _can _give your lawyer proxy to do everything for you, apart from that, though


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

brocher said:


> Think the best advice may be not to buy a property straight off. Many people find it's better to rent for a while. This gives them the opportunity to be absolutely sure they like the area and that they really like the type of property before they commit to buying.
> 
> Many have found that they really don't like the big villa with a pool once they have it, others dislike the urb that looked so nice, or find an urb would actually suit their needs much better. The initial area you have chosen might turn out to be too quiet, too noisy, too remote...... You may even find you don't like living in Spain!
> 
> ...


Brocher is right. The move to Spain (say nearly fulltime) has enough problems and any difficulties can be ironed out as they show up once you have arrived. If I were in your boots I would do the simple things first e.g. pick a date for the initial move which will ask the question:- Where will we stay? Break this down and you have to ask yourself do I want Coast or Inland, where on Coast, resort/town, Brit/Spanish/Half Spanish, apartment, villa, house.

If you intend climbing Mount Everest you don't train for the event by climbing Mount Everest. Therefore, here are my suggestions:-

1. Set your date no earlier than mid September 2013. Wait until holiday season is on the slide. 
2. Rent no less than a 2 bedroom apartment/house/villa for no more than 3 months. If you don't like the area move on and start again.
3. Choice of airports for return trips to the UK is important. Don't invest too far from whatever airport.
4. Ensure your new home is not in a ghost town and is open all year round and has decent supermarkets, centro medico and a local bus service if you are not bringing a car. I recommend you bring a car but if not your needs need to be fairly near your residence. Remember you will be carting water from the supermarket and water is heavy.
5. If you don't know how to speak Spanish there is no point in living in a totally Spanish speaking village. 
6. Depending on your level of fitness you might want to consider the terrain. Is it flat? Is it hilly? - Don't underestimate.
7. Don't get offended - Handing power-of-attorney over to a solicitor is like selling your soul and will cost you bigtime. There is no need for this.
8. You can rent decent accommodation (2 bedroom), centrally located in a decent area @ €500 per month - Why buy? Renting is the way forward and you have little or no commitment.
9. Leave room for an organised retreat i.e. don't sell your UK property. Sometimes the apple is not as sweet as you first thought.

Best of Luck


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leper said:


> Brocher is right. The move to Spain (say nearly fulltime) has enough problems and any difficulties can be ironed out as they show up once you have arrived. If I were in your boots I would do the simple things first e.g. pick a date for the initial move which will ask the question:- Where will we stay? Break this down and you have to ask yourself do I want Coast or Inland, where on Coast, resort/town, Brit/Spanish/Half Spanish, apartment, villa, house.
> 
> If you intend climbing Mount Everest you don't train for the event by climbing Mount Everest. Therefore, here are my suggestions:-
> 
> ...


I would add to this - Don't assume anything, like that people will speak English, we'll be able to have a satellite dish, this paperwork should take a few minutes, we'll be able to get someone to retile this floor in August, the rubbish is collected from the door.... Local customs, traditions and laws will pop up everywhere.
And it seems that the poster of the above quote has to lug his own water home, but I'm pretty sure that most members don't have to. I know some do as well because they prefer bottled water, but I certainly have never had to. 25 years ago people living in Tarragona only had salt water piped to their homes, but not any more, and that's the only place I've been to here where you couldn't drink the water.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I would add to this - Don't assume anything, like that people will speak English, we'll be able to have a satellite dish, this paperwork should take a few minutes, we'll be able to get someone to retile this floor in August, the rubbish is collected from the door.... Local customs, traditions and laws will pop up everywhere.
> And it seems that the poster of the above quote has to lug his own water home, but I'm pretty sure that most members don't have to. I know some do as well because they prefer bottled water, but I certainly have never had to. 25 years ago people living in Tarragona only had salt water piped to their homes, but not any more, and that's the only place I've been to here where you couldn't drink the water.


we can drink our water ...... & if it came out of the tap fizzy I would - but that's just me

I do use it for cooking & absolutely everything else though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> we can drink our water ...... & if it came out of the tap fizzy I would - but that's just me
> 
> I do use it for cooking & absolutely everything else though


I can't make sense of this. Maybe it's 'cos I haven't drunk my tea yet, or maybe it's a pre coffee post from xabia??


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I think there is a difference between water that 'does you no harm' and which tastes decent. The water in our area is disgusting but is not dangerous to health.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Drinking the water is a matter of choice in most places, it is certainly not 'unhealthy' but it is usually full of calcium and other minerals some of which you might decide not to drink. We use bottled water for drinking (partly because we don't want our three year old drinking the tap water just yet) and tap water for cooking. Bottled water from Lidl is cheap and Merkydonnakebab are trying to compete so their water is cheap and better quality.

Definitely rent for a minimum of a year before deciding to buy. However well you know Spain from holidaying here it is simply nothing like living here full time. Individuals differ; I settled within a few days but my wife took nearly two years to feel at home. Our first place turned out to be far from what we wanted although when we originally saw it we thought it ticked all the boxes. Now where we are far more boxes are ticked but not all of them (can they ever all be ticked?) but we plan on staying here for around 5 years. House prices will fall, no doubt, but as you will be retired you will have enormous fun exploring different areas, seeing different properties and all so much easier and relaxing when you are living here rather than relying on Difficult Jet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't make sense of this. Maybe it's 'cos I haven't drunk my tea yet, or maybe it's a pre coffee post from xabia??


pre tea I think

I drink my agua 'con gas'.......... & it doesn't come out of the tap that way...........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> pre tea I think
> 
> I drink my agua 'con gas'.......... & it doesn't come out of the tap that way...........


Ok, now I understand, your water is ok to drink, but you don't because you prefer fizzy


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> we can drink our water ...... & if it came out of the tap fizzy I would - but that's just me
> 
> I do use it for cooking & absolutely everything else though


Pre tea or not, I got it -and I would too, it would be great!


----------

